# what media should i use in an fx5 ???



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

i run a fluval fx5 on a 125 gallon freshwater setup i've been noticing more ammonia in my tank then i like lately so i'm wondering if i should try another media source 


i currently have setup like this 

top basket- carbon 
middle basket-filter floss
bottom basket-fluval ceramic


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Ammonia with an FX5? What all do you have in the tank?

I would ditch the carbon in favor of more mechanical and biological filtration.


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

i have a mixture of geophagus cichlids a severum and a couple plecos 

i tried removing carbon but tank starts to smell i'm wondering if i should remove fluval ceramic and switch to bio rings ???


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

the tank should not smell without the use of carbon. I think thats something worth looking in to, and I wonder if that has anything to do with the water quality issue.


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

jaysee said:


> the tank should not smell without the use of carbon. I think thats something worth looking in to, and I wonder if that has anything to do with the water quality issue.



I moved 6 months ago and I noticed that the new town i moved to uses more chlorine in the water then my old one I talked to my lfs guy and he told me to just double up on stress coat when i do changes so thats what i do


----------

